# CA Sellers Permit - Business Address / Landlord info



## bfitted (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi- I am applying for a CA sellers permit, and I'm a little confused about what to put as my business address and business landlord info.

I will be starting a clothing brand and I will not have any retail locations, I will be selling wholesale to retailers, should I leave this section blank or should I enter my home address info here?

I just don't want my landlord to have to pay any additional taxes because they think my house is a retail selling location.

Thanks!


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

You need to put your address in, but also state that you're wholesale only.
I'd also suggest going to the state's dept. of licensing website. I'm sure that they'll have some info for you too. 
You could call and just ask for information concerning this. Just a general inquiry call.
You wouldn't have to give your name or anything.


----------



## bfitted (Apr 30, 2010)

Yea I'm just going to go apply and ask them.

Does anyone in California who has a sellers permit, running a home based business have any more info on this?

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## gclarkson (Nov 12, 2009)

I run a home-based business in So Cal that is not related to the clothing industry, but I have had a decent amount of experience with seller's permits.

As far as your business address, they want the address that your business is physically located at - not a mailing address.

The landlord info is for your business if you are leasing actual business space in something like an industrial park. Leave that space blank and if they decide that they really have to have something, they will get in touch with you.

Also, if you are close to one of the BOE offices, I have always preferred to take the time to visit the office to register for my permits. This enables you to make sure that everything is correct before you would normally send it in, and you will normally leave with your permit in hand.

If you aren't sure where the offices are, visit: www.boe.ca.gov.


----------



## bfitted (Apr 30, 2010)

gclarkson said:


> I run a home-based business in So Cal that is not related to the clothing industry, but I have had a decent amount of experience with seller's permits.
> 
> As far as your business address, they want the address that your business is physically located at - not a mailing address.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

So I'm guessing I would just put in my home address as my business address and leave the landlord info blank. Is this correct?

I'm in socal too, and I will stop by an office to completed the application.


----------



## gclarkson (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, bfitted. As long as your home is your place of business, that would be your business address. And I would leave the landlord info alone as you don't have one. 

Good luck on getting everything going!


----------

